# Getting rid of my BA [W] $ Paypal or CSM/WoC



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking to trade or sell my BA - trading to US and Canada only. If I sell them, it doesn't matter where you live, as long as you'd be willing to work with me when it comes to shipping.

Here is what I have: (PM me for pictures if you are interested, I have a bunch, but I don't want to post them all in the thread. I will post an example of some of my Marines, just to give an idea of the quality)

- Dante Conversion
- Sanguinary Guard (x5) fully painted
- Squad of 5 Marines, sergeant with PF, melta gun
- Squad of 5 Marines, sergeant with PF, melta gun
- Squad of 5 Marines, sergeant with PF, Flamer
- Squad of 5 Marines, sergeant with PF, Flamer
(All marines made using a mix of sanguinary bits and DC bits. About half are painted in a Angels Sanguine halved scheme and based, the other half are primed black)
- Death Company squad (x5) primed white (one thin coat) with some brown washes, I was going for a look similiar to Xenobiotics BA Successors
- Scout Snipers
-Lemartes, painted in the traditional DC scheme
-BA Codex, perfect condition - looks brand new with no creases tears
-Slightly used copy of the paperback Liber Chaotica, containing all 5 chaos books (4 major + undivided)

Here is an example of my work when it comes to painting, all mould lines have been removed as well. However, all of my Marines now have regular DC backpacks in place of the jump packs so they can be thrown into Razorbacks with the exception of the DC squad.











Here is what I am looking for (preferably just primed black or unbuilt and unpainted. I enjoy building and painting more than anything  )

Fantasy:
- Wulfrik - primed, built or new
- Marauders - unbuilt
- Maruader Horseman - built and primed or painted, or new 
- Warriors - unbuilt 
- Mounted Khorne Lord on Juggernaut - built and primed, painted, or new

40k:
- CSM - unbuilt
- Chaos Rhinos - unbuilt, built, primed or painted
- Nurglings or Plague Bearers - primed, painted, or unpainted

Thanks for looking, PM me for pictures or with offers, selling individually or altogether
Cheers


----------

